# All 4 Tesla models drag racing



## pdp1 (Nov 8, 2018)

Roadster, S, X, and 3. Pretty fun, first time I've seen all 4 in the same video. Hope this hasn't been posted already.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I want to see the new Roadster along side them.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

GDN said:


> I want to see the new Roadster along side them.


The new roadster will make that p100D look like it's standing still!


----------



## Wooloomooloo (Oct 29, 2017)

The Model 3 almost catches the X P100D at one point then falls back. I wonder if this is purely a voltage advantage of the 100kw battery or are the motors much more powerful? The Model 3 Performance would certainly beat the P75.

I love the original roadster!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I couldn't bring myself to watch, after seeing who's channel this was on. 

For those that hadn't seen it, this guy made a video about traded in his 'very dangerous' RWD Model S for a new Dual motor X for the safety of his family. (spoiler, he never rotated or changed the tires and the S's rear tires were totally bald).


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Wooloomooloo said:


> The Model 3 almost catches the X P100D at one point then falls back. I wonder if this is purely a voltage advantage of the 100kw battery or are the motors much more powerful?


It's a fun video, but it isn't a scientific comparison, so it's hard to make many conclusions.

We have no idea what SOC any of the cars were at, for starters, and that can make a huge difference in performance in a drag race. And we don't have a good continuous view of the 3 and X as they go down the track, in particular. Or what distance they went to, or what top speed they reached before letting off. We don't know if the S and X used launch control or not either.



> The Model 3 Performance would certainly beat the P75.


There is no P75 - did you mean P85?

My Model 3 Performance felt quicker than a Model S P90D Insane-mode loaner that I drove, but I didn't take any measurements to validate that. I'm pretty sure that a Ludicrous S P90D would be quicker.


----------



## Wooloomooloo (Oct 29, 2017)

garsh said:


> There is no P75 - did you mean P85?
> 
> My Model 3 Performance felt quicker than a Model S P90D Insane-mode loaner that I drove, but I didn't take any measurements to validate that. I'm pretty sure that a Ludicrous S P90D would be quicker.


Sorry I meant the P85. It should definitely beat any Model S or X 75. I'd think it would be in line with a P90D but that car has some extra weight and softer suspension which probably makes it feel slower.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Wooloomooloo said:


> I'd think it would be in line with a P90D


Like I said, it seems to depend on whether a particular P90D has the short-lived Insane mode or the newer Ludicrous mode.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> I couldn't bring myself to watch, after seeing who's channel this was on.
> 
> For those that hadn't seen it, this guy made a video about traded in his 'very dangerous' RWD Model S for a new Dual motor X for the safety of his family. (spoiler, he never rotated or changed the tires and the S's rear tires were totally bald).


I missed it was THAT group.


----------



## Wooloomooloo (Oct 29, 2017)

garsh said:


> Like I said, it seems to depend on whether a particular P90D has the short-lived Insane mode or the newer Ludicrous mode.


OK but then that suggests the margin is down to software implementation, not necessarily hardware,

I guess I'm just wondering how much can be squeezed out of the P3D compared to other models. The battery pack and output is definitely a factor, but to what extent. I don't expect you to know the answer, it's just fun spectulating.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Wooloomooloo said:


> OK but then that suggests the margin is down to software implementation, not necessarily hardware


Two responses to that:

The Ludicrous upgrade actually required a new battery pack (reference). So in that case, a hardware upgrade was involved.
It's my opinion that a Model 3 Performance really is just a regular Model 3 AWD with a $11,000 software change.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

garsh said:


> Two responses to that:
> 
> The Ludicrous upgrade actually required a new battery pack (reference). So in that case, a hardware upgrade was involved.
> It's my opinion that a Model 3 Performance really is just a regular Model 3 AWD with a $11,000 software change.


I won't say they are "Different" but the Performance model does get the top of the line tested motors right? So a slight hardware difference perhaps. That isn't to say that if they have a whole lot of those motors that all test out top of the line some would be put into regular RWD and AWD cars as well, but at least you do have motors that are tested to meet a bit higher mark than what can make it into the other cars.

Not starting an argument or noting you aren't likely very correct, but they did note that Performance gets those higher tested motors.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

GDN said:


> I won't say they are "Different" but the Performance model does get the top of the line tested motors right? So a slight hardware difference perhaps. That isn't to say that if they have a whole lot of those motors that all test out top of the line some would be put into regular RWD and AWD cars as well, but at least you do have motors that are tested to meet a bit higher mark than what can make it into the other cars.
> 
> Not starting an argument or noting you aren't likely very correct, but they did note that Performance gets those higher tested motors.


Yeah, but you have to wonder how much real world difference those higher tested motors provide. I'm driving a P3D, and my gut says @garsh is likely spot on with his second point.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

FRC said:


> Yeah, but you have to wonder how much real world difference those higher tested motors provide. I'm driving a P3D, and my gut says @garsh is likely spot on with his second point.


I'm with you, really always wondered how much better one motor could test out more than another, but Tesla said it and touted it. So thought it might be some differentiator other than just SW.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

GDN said:


> I'm with you, really always wondered how much better one motor could test out more than another, but Tesla said it and touted it. So thought it might be some differentiator other than just SW.


I think you are correct, but I wonder, if we could assign percentages, 95/5 software/motors?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

GDN said:


> I'm with you, really always wondered how much better one motor could test out more than another, but Tesla said it and touted it. So thought it might be some differentiator other than just SW.


but...... there were also some end of Q3 stealth P3D deliveries that showed up for their delivery appointment without showing as a Dual Motor on the screen, new owner questioned it, and car went around the corner to service and returned a short time later with the red underline on the screen... so, was it a true P3D with the higher spec'd/tested motors or a straight Dual motor car with software changed at the service center?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> but...... there were also some end of Q3 stealth P3D deliveries that showed up for their delivery appointment without showing as a Dual Motor on the screen, new owner questioned it, and car went around the corner to service and returned a short time later with the red underline on the screen... so, was it a true P3D with the higher spec'd/tested motors or a straight Dual motor car with software changed at the service center?


So, you're implying in these cases 100/0 software/motor? I suspect you may be right.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

FRC said:


> So, you're implying in these cases 100/0 software/motor? I suspect you may be right.


how much of a variety do we think the higher bench tested motors are from the ones that just pass QC? If on a scale of 1-10 and saying a passable motor (for any model) needs to score between 3-10, are the P motors all 10s? 8-10? 
So while Ps may have cherry-picked motors (or may not), my non-P may theoretically could also have an equally scored motor. After all, the majority of the Model 3s out there are not Ps, so expect they have more testing within the P threshold level than P cars being produced for them.


----------



## Wooloomooloo (Oct 29, 2017)

garsh said:


> It's my opinion that a Model 3 Performance really is just a regular Model 3 AWD with a $11,000 software change.


Yes, you're probably right.


FRC said:


> Yeah, but you have to wonder how much real world difference those higher tested motors provide. I'm driving a P3D, and my gut says @garsh is likely spot on with his second point.


They're likely tested to higher tolerances and thresholds, a it like CPU 'binning' - so you could take your 2ghz CPU and 'overclock' it to 3ghz and it might be fine, or it might become unstable. Or you could buy the 3ghz model and be guaranteed it will be fine because it was already tested way beyond that.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm not disagreeing with anyone, just reminding what Tesla and Musk said. I would be super curious if I were the owner of that car they updated the SW on. I believe the QC on all of the motors likely dictates that they all fall within a very high tolerance, how much more could you expect out of one to dictate that it makes a Performance car vs a regular AWD. Likely not much, but Tesla says they can and do. I'm on board that 99.5 % (or choose your percentage) of the difference is really SW.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Wooloomooloo said:


> They're likely tested to higher tolerances and thresholds, a it like CPU 'binning'


Just to remind everyone of exactly what Elon said to differentiate the Performance cars:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998015873167208448
Basically, stating that all motors undergo same test. They then take the motors that produced the most power (highest sigma), and run the burn-in test a little longer. We don't really know how much variance there is between the worst and best motors though. I bet there's not a whole lot of variance.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Results are as expected for most, but hard to ignore the value in the P3D. Nearly as quick as the X for LESS than half the price PLUS better range...win win!.


----------

